# Old remembered TV/movie moments that you rediscovered



## Foxridley (Nov 1, 2022)

The sort of thing I'm talking about here are scenes in a movie or TV show that you saw a long time ago, maybe as a kid. That scene sticks in your memory, but you have now idea what it's from (the sort of thing you might ask about at r/TOMT). Then, one day, years or even decades later, you're watching something and it's that scene!

I had that experience recently, with something I saw when I was really little.
The scene:
_A man sits alone in the passenger seat of a car. He looks over at a few other men at the front of a building across a street or parking lot.
He looks at numbers flashing on the car's digital clock display. Panic shows on his face and he runs from the car seconds before it explodes._

It really stuck in my memory since I saw it in the mid to late 90s. It was the image by brain defaulted to when people talked about exploding cars in movies. But I had no idea what it was from.
Then, I just happened to come across that very scene last night, watching Season 3, Episode 2 of The X-Files.

Anyone else have moments like this?


----------



## CreachureComforts (Nov 1, 2022)

Back in the early 90s(?) there were these strange abstract 3D animations on TV. The one I remember the most vividly was something to do with a group of blocky-looking monkeys doing a dance, and then the camera pans around and a bunch of abstract shapes or animals just fly around. _That_ kind of abstract. I don't remember what station or why they even aired, and they were so strange that I honestly thought it may have been an early fever dream or something. Which would explain a lot about me if they were just dreams... but I found them again on Youtube in a montage of old 3D animation. Not much info outside of that, and I'm having trouble finding them again. I think they may have been just public demonstrations of 3D tech at the time? It wasn't any true TV show like Reboot, which I actually remember quite fondly.

It also turned out that my possibly first exposure to "furry media" was also around then or even earlier. We had some VHS tapes of anime cartoon animals animated to nursery rhymes, and the only thing I remembered for sure was the credits or opening animation. I never managed to figure out what they were until about a year ago when I did some digging, and found some info and recordings on a lost media forum. Turns out it's just "Mother Goose Songs & Rhymes", not the most unique name but I guess it could have been more obvious to me...


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 7, 2022)

Manimal, the short lived series from the 80s.  I'm surprised it hasn't gotten some kind of reboot with better special effects, basically a guy who can turn into different animals, fight crime, solve mysteries, etc.  I distinctly remember one episode where he turned into a black leopard and was sneaking through some file cabinet, heard someone coming and it showed this leopard paw pushing the drawer shut.  Horrible show, very cheesy.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 7, 2022)

Opening Twin Peaks. I remember as a child being fascinated by this serene music and views of the nature of a small town, and then there was a scene in the bathroom where someone was trying to kill.
I remember it just like that, for no reason. And I play this wonderful music in my head.


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 31, 2022)

I used to mixed up the plot/characters of Kamen No Maid Guy and Shushou!! Chiinke Wakami as a kid.
They both martial arts themed gag manga with wacky characters.
I missed going to manga rentals TwT


----------

